# Modern Arnis Minute #1 - Favorite Sparring Technique



## James Miller (Aug 31, 2010)

*Modern Arnis Minute #1 - Favorite Sparring Technique*

This issue of "The Modern Arnis Minute" is on what's the Datu's favorite sparring technique.

[yt]g_RNhSQ6Gts[/yt]


----------

